# Grooming an American Fuzzy Lop?



## Boz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello! 
Well I adopted little Dolla, an American Fuzzy Lop (or so I think that's her breed) from our shelter last month and boy has her fur grown! I was wondering what is the best to groom a Fuzzy? 

I do try to brush her every day (sometimes I miss a day). I feel bad though because I don't always get everywhere and I'll find mats on her, like behind her front legs and they are hard to get out and I don't want her to be uncomfy! Should I just cut them out? I don't have plans to show her or anything but I just am not too sure!

Oh and here's the first day I brought her home, and her first binky picture. hehe


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 18, 2008)

All I know to say is...

:inlove::adorable:

lol. Anyway, I don't have Fuzzy Lops, but you groom all rabbits the same way pretty much. The best brush to use is the Furminator! It is absolutely wonderful and picks up all the loose hairs and is really fantastic for when they're shedding! The furminator also helps to get out knots/tangles. You can find them at your local petstore and Wal-Mart carries them too. They're pretty cheap, usually about $10 thru $15/$17 in some places, possibly higher or lower in other areas. 

She's a cutie though! 

Emily


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 18, 2008)

OMG, she's adorable! I can hardly wait to see more pictures of that "Little Beauty"

Emily are you serious about the price of the Furrminator, I paid over $50.00 for the med size one. 

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Sep 18, 2008)

For mats that are between her legs or around the genital area I would just cut them out. You won't see the missing chunks and you may as well get rid of the fur there since it's so likely to mat up due to friction/movement.

The other mats you should be able to work out slowly and gently with a metal comb. The two-sided ones are nice, with big teeth on one side and small teeth on the other.

I need more pictures! She must be so big now! She was such a darling little girl. I'm still so very thankful that you adopted herbecause I won't have to worry about her ending up with Animal Cops-style matting again.

Oh, and I would only use a Furminator on her after you've made sure she has no mats or tangles at all. Otherwise it would hurt like a **** if it got caught in a mat!:shock:

Soooska, my Furminator cost $25. There are a lot of imitators out now that are $10-15, and I've seen Shed Enders at Big Lots for only $5. That's in the US though, maybe transport costs are higher in Canada?


----------



## Boz (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
I have one of those metal tooth combs I got for a $1 at the dollar store, or was it the dollar section at target? I can't remember! hehe anyway, it does a great jobs getting her loose hairs out!

I also have a "ferminator" from Wal-mart. It's actually called the FurBuster, it's like the genaric (sp?) brand of the ferminator, but it works just as well! 

I also have a rubber brush, which I LOVE! I works wonderfully on Marley and Domino! This is what it looks like:
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/763/477857.JPG

And most of her mats, I figured are from her movement. That's where they are! Her fur grows pretty fast so I think she'll be okay if I clip it!

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'll be sure to post some more pictures soon! :biggrin2:
I'll have to post some pictures of their cage setups too!


----------



## Boz (Sep 18, 2008)

Well Here's some pictures of the little girl! The first two are at my house jumping over the jump I made for her. I though hopping would be something fun for her to do! 

The rest of the pictures are at my cabin. She went on vacation with me when I went up there! I was too worried about leaving her alone! I think she loves it up there! I also think is was great for her because she got to spend a LOT of time with not only me, but my brother, his friend and my mom and dad. She was exposed to different people and more commotion, which I found out she didn't like at all! She got super nervous when there was a lot of people and commotion around, but I think she's gotten better now! 

Her personality? She is a complete cuddler! I've also gotten bunny kisses from her. She is just such a love bunny!




































(EDIT: sorry for the large picture size! I try to do that resizing thing on here but it never works for me. :?)


----------



## naturestee (Sep 18, 2008)

Look how grown up she is! The first time I held her she was the length of my hand. :inlove:

Love the flying butt!


----------



## Boz (Sep 19, 2008)

hehe she has grown up so much! 
She's a very good jumper, I think she'd do well in Hopping!


----------



## myheart (Sep 19, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Look how grown up she is! The first time I held her she was the length of my hand. :inlove:
> 
> Love the flying butt!



:yeahthat: I am so glad you posted pics of her. I was thinking about her ever since Naturestee mentioned that there are Angoras at the Sheboygan shelter.Dolla's coat looks beautiful and full now!!!! Great job with keeping up on her since she was awfully bald when you adopted her. She looks so happy in your care!!!

Have you started a blog for her yet? Is her name still Dolla? More pics please...!

myheart


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 20, 2008)

awww

Note to slef. buny nap Dolla when you have time..
Just fly all the way to wisconsin usa.nand bunny nap.. thats rite..

YOu wouldnt mind would you?

 :biggrin2:

Priscainkbouce:


----------



## Boz (Sep 21, 2008)

MyLOVEABLES!!: Hehehe she might not come quietly! 

myheart: Thanks! I kept the name Dolla, it just fits her so well! I haven't started a blog yet, I've been busy since school started! Although now *I hope* life's calming down some. hehe


----------

